

BitTorrent announces Chrome Extension for torrent discovery and download - Pr0
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/01/11/bittorrent-brings-torrent-discovery-downloading-directly-to-the-browser-with-surf-chrome-extension/

======
Andrex
Sounds like another gap of functionality on Chrome OS is about to be filled.

Edit- Doesn't seem like it works on ARM Chromebooks yet, probably uses Native
Client and not PNaCl.

~~~
marioestrada
NPAPI, the extension should soon be released for Firefox and Safari.

The torrenting part is done via Btapp.js/Torque.

~~~
Andrex
Ah, NPAPI. It'd be nice if it switched to PPAPI soon so my Chromebook could
run it.

------
toyg
Reviews are scathing. I'll probably give it a pass, am fairly happy with
Transmission.

------
lolnope
Not available on Win8 x64?

~~~
marioestrada
Workaround for Win 8: <http://cl.ly/image/2g1f1h2A1h3B>

------
Toshio
That's nice. If anyone has the time or inclination to look at the source, I'd
be interested if this extension phones home in any way.

~~~
tantalor
<http://twitter.com/BitTorrent/statuses/289825875678076928>

